# Horsefeathers jacket & pants question



## sergio4pb (Nov 26, 2015)

Hello, 

I'm a rather inexperienced rider currently living in Serbia, Europe.
I have a chance to buy a cheap pair of Horsefeathers pants (50% off) and a jacket from the same manufacturer. I currently don't have a pair of snowboarding pants and I have a Nitro Citizen jacket.

My question is, how does the quality of Horsefeathers gear compare to say Nitro gear? They are a new brand in Serbia and I don't know much about them.

Thank you, much appreciated!

Sergio.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

sergio4pb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a rather inexperienced rider currently living in Serbia, Europe.
> I have a chance to buy a cheap pair of Horsefeathers pants (50% off) and a jacket from the same manufacturer. I currently don't have a pair of snowboarding pants and I have a Nitro Citizen jacket.
> ...


I'm living in Prague, CZ and a lot of the kids wear Horsefeather here, mainly cause of the price. Never heard of the brand before I moved here. Its a Czech brand I believe. 50% sounds like a good deal. I'm not sure of the quality but I don't think its all that bad, there's definitely a lot worse stuff you could buy.


----------

